# Mixer Review - MopHead



## Chukin'Vape (24/7/18)

Hey Guys, 

Go check out our latest review on mophead from alltheflavors.com - here we review 4 recipes, Strawberry Bliss, Euler, Angry Apple Stoned Cinnamon & Brahmagupta. @RichJB found a seriously awesome gooey sticky banana cream recipe - go check it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

